# Funny place to lay a trail...



## Tiddlypom (14 October 2019)

I just donâ€™t get it. Post ban, hunts have every chance to lay trails that keep hounds well away from dangerous areas. Erm, like an airfield .

_â€˜An active Shropshire airfield was forced to close to flights, and planes were delayed from landing and taking off, after hunting hounds ran loose across the runways._

_Some flights were cancelled and others were delayed for hours after dogs from the North Shropshire hunt trespassed onto Sleap Airfield, near Wem, on Saturday. _

_The disruption caused three aircraft to change their course and left some pilots and customers grounded for the day. 
In a statement posted online, a spokesperson for the airfield said: "A message for whichever hunt it was today â€“ it is NOT ok for your dogs to invade the runways and grounds of an active airfield, causing three of our aircraft to divert due to us being forced to close.â€˜_


https://www.shropshirestar.com/news...6Z0Aj0juvb3w7DNg_QfqcaqAzZoI7YRDQtlAu4SgXf7jI

The silly season locally has kicked off properly, with accusations, counter accusations, and allegedly a dead hound (said to have been run over when it chased a fox across the road).

I live here. I want to keep my head down all season away from the madness, but the madness pervades rural life. I wish that *all* parties would obey the letter and the spirit of the law.


----------



## Parrotperson (14 October 2019)

sounds like hounds rioted on something. certainly the trail wasn't laid there. maybe they chased an actual fox onto the airfield?  Either way huntsman should get control as quickly as possible in this situation. I've been. out when hands rioted on sheep and I have to say it took an age to sort it out. not good. can happen though.


----------



## ester (14 October 2019)

That's going to need more than a bottle of whiskey


----------



## Parrotperson (14 October 2019)

quite!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (14 October 2019)

They can lay the trail however the hounds can still pick up on something else, they are animals not robots same as horses.

you canâ€™t erase generations of breeding instinct overnight. And no Iâ€™m no pro or anti hunt I just think that sometimes people need to realise there are animals so not exactly able to read the letter of the law no matter how much the hunt might need them to


----------



## ycbm (14 October 2019)

Black Beastie said:



			They can lay the trail however the hounds can still pick up on something else, they are animals not robots same as horses.

you canâ€™t erase generations of breeding instinct overnight. And no Iâ€™m no pro or anti hunt I just think that sometimes people need to realise there are animals so not exactly able to read the letter of the law no matter how much the hunt might need them to 

Click to expand...


I've often seen foxhounds on drag hunts quickly called off when they latch onto a fox scent and I've never seen the huntsman fail to call them off.

I've never yet read anything that sensibly explains why that can be done with fox hounds on a drag trail but not fox hounds on a post ban trail. 


.


----------



## Goldenstar (14 October 2019)

It sounds like the hounds rioted .


----------



## ester (14 October 2019)

ycbm said:



			I've often seen foxhounds on drag hunts quickly called off when they latch onto a fox scent and I've never seen the huntsman fail to call them off.

I've never yet read anything that sensibly explains why that can be done with fox hounds on a drag trail but not fox hounds on a post ban trail.


.
		
Click to expand...

There's a current hounds off video of the blackmore calling hounds off a fox. It's posted as they are being a pita on the main road but they called off fairly easily, much more so than many pet canids seem to.


----------



## Tiddlypom (14 October 2019)

Eep to the BSV being a pita on the main road, what the heck were they playing at so close to it? The poor grey horseâ€™s backside is being used as a mobile road block.






Going back to the North Shropshire and the airfield. I hope that the airfield is able to extract suitable financial recompense for the unwonted shutdown from the hunt or their insurers.


----------



## Micky (31 October 2019)

What utterly appalling behaviour from â€˜thugâ€™ and hunts people..all over the road, hounds amok..jeez..


----------



## LKWilliams (31 October 2019)

Considering you all seem to be very anti hunting, this isn't a suprise that you take offence to this. As mentioned above, you can't get rid of instict overnight. If you could why do horses still spook at things that they encounter daily. Maybe if they were trained better or their rider cared more they wouldn't? It sounds silly but thats what it seems like you're saying about the hounds. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## OldNag (31 October 2019)

I get that you can't get rid of instinct. 

Therefore, it seems daft to have laid a trail close enough to a live airfield that this could happen.


----------



## ester (31 October 2019)

LKWilliams said:



			Considering you all seem to be very anti hunting, this isn't a suprise that you take offence to this. As mentioned above, you can't get rid of instict overnight. If you could why do horses still spook at things that they encounter daily. Maybe if they were trained better or their rider cared more they wouldn't? It sounds silly but thats what it seems like you're saying about the hounds. Please correct me if I'm wrong. 

Click to expand...

horses spook but they don't piss off.
hounds will follow sent but can be called off. 
No trail should be laid so close  to a live airfield that there is insufficient time to do the calling off and if hounds rioted then the hunt should absolutely be doing some grovelling to all the people affected 

(and no, we aren't all anti-hunt best not make such assumptions. It actually annoys me more that certain hunts (and it is usually the same names that pop up even though that is likely because they are being closely followed currently) behave so badly as to do nothing for the reputation of the rest who do a much better job).


----------



## ycbm (31 October 2019)

LKWilliams said:



			Considering you all seem to be very anti hunting, this isn't a suprise that you take offence to this. As mentioned above, you can't get rid of instict overnight. If you could why do horses still spook at things that they encounter daily. Maybe if they were trained better or their rider cared more they wouldn't? It sounds silly but thats what it seems like you're saying about the hounds. Please correct me if I'm wrong. 

Click to expand...


It's pointless me saying it again because you've ignored it on the other thread, but I have rarely seen a drag pack have the issues controlling their hounds of the same breed as fox packs seem to have. 

Maybe if fox  hounds from a fox pack can't be better trained they shouldn't be taken anywhere near public roads or airfields?

.


----------

